# PT1911 Sights



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if the PT1911 Heine sights can be replaced with 3 dot sights? Have purchased this handgun and like the gun but not the sights. Any information here would be a help.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't like those sights either.

I am not sure if those sights have their own cut (Heine) or Novak cut.

I'd go ask at the 1911 forum.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't like those sights either.
> 
> I am not sure if those sights have their own cut (Heine) or Novak cut.
> 
> I'd go ask at the 1911 forum.


Thanks Ship...appreciate the input. Checked the Wilson sight and couldn't find a replacement there. I'll keep looking and asking.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Thanks Ship...appreciate the input. Checked the Wilson sight and couldn't find a replacement there. I'll keep looking and asking.


Go here and ask:

http://forum.m1911.org/


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Will have to wait until I get home. Work internet police won't let me open a "Weapons" site. Only way I can figure I snuck in here was because of its .net extension. Thanks though, I will check it out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sights are changed pretty easy on a PT1911. The front is a dovetail so one don't have the tenon issue to be afraid of...Both are set with a small Allen screw. 

I have no idea how I missed this thread


----------

